# Looking To Move To Alcudia Area



## chiceyboy (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi everyone im new so pleased to meet you all, im looking to relocate my family (wife and 2kids, 5 &3) as soon as my home is sold, i make unusual wrought iron furniture and fencing, screens etc and im planning to take thus to alcudia and surrounding areas as a new business, can anyone please advise of this profession if required. thanks charlie.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Charlie and welcome to the forum.

You have posted in the right place, so I am sure you will get some good advice.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

chiceyboy said:


> Hi everyone im new so pleased to meet you all, im looking to relocate my family (wife and 2kids, 5 &3) as soon as my home is sold, i make unusual wrought iron furniture and fencing, screens etc and im planning to take thus to alcudia and surrounding areas as a new business, can anyone please advise of this profession if required. thanks charlie.


Hi Chiceyboy

Alcudia hmmmmm a man with taste  I assume you mean on the glorious Mallorca island ?
Lots of the Villas have flash wrought iron double gates and stuff so there is the demand , unsure if you could break into it or not , i will be over there next week or so and will have a nose for you if you like see whats in the phone book and stuff 

Welcome to the forum by the way ..


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Now promise not to laugh. The wife works in the automated gates and barriers business and takes a keen interest in Spanish instalations, she is often seen on her hands and knees examining the workings of them.

From what she has told me the automated end of the business is the place to be, she has been less than impressed with some of the Spanish instalations. The Spanish think nothing of automating a pair of old manual gates, they have a love for external sliders and all in all are way behind the UK market. 

Good luck.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Just about EVERY Spanish village has a CERAJERO. Some are good but many are cheap & cheerful because most Spaniards wont (cant afford to?) PAY. That said recently I've seen a couple of "shops" up for sale around us. 

Lot's of folk starting to buy kits and do it themselves - this was unknown about 10years ago. My neighbour did his last year. he also made his own gate - but that's extreme I'll admit.


----------



## chiceyboy (Jun 23, 2008)

can anyone tell me of any good job sites, thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chiceyboy said:


> can anyone tell me of any good job sites, thanks



Look in your pm inbox


----------



## nikkit72 (Jun 27, 2008)

i am also moving to alcudia end 2008/2009, would love some reputable rental agency any body can recommend, also any recruitment agencys , have got the details of a few which are great ,but any more would be appriciated


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

nikkit72 said:


> i am also moving to alcudia end 2008/2009, would love some reputable rental agency any body can recommend, also any recruitment agencys , have got the details of a few which are great ,but any more would be appriciated


Sensible man  Rentals will scare the whatsit out of you at the moment as they will show holiday rates .. I will see what i have in my files from my research a while ago..
I am on the other side the island Porto Christo , not so busy , but i know Alcudia well been going there for years, and even looked at buying there but something you should be aware off !! Near the back and by the lakes is like Mozzie hell , they dont tell you that on the glossy brochures .. But is a problem specially end of summer months . here in porto Christo no probs 

So how set on Alcudia region ?


----------



## nikkit72 (Jun 27, 2008)

> sensible man


 erm  im a sensible lady



my father lives there , he is very close to the burger king by the big roundabout he has been there for 15 years ,ive been out to him at least every 2 years so know it well , it has taken me 3 - 5 years to join him permantly, alcudia you ask ... well as close to it as cheaply as poss , ;p i dont mind a village outside but within 10- 15 mins drive ,, i know the lake well for those lovely mozzies , he is at the retirement age now and doesnt do alot , so i decided this is the time for us to go over there , but want to show him i can do it alone , i dont want to make out i want hes help if u know what i mean ,


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

nikkit72 said:


> erm  im a sensible lady
> 
> 
> 
> my father lives there , he is very close to the burger king by the big roundabout he has been there for 15 years ,ive been out to him at least every 2 years so know it well , it has taken me 3 - 5 years to join him permantly, alcudia you ask ... well as close to it as cheaply as poss , ;p i dont mind a village outside but within 10- 15 mins drive ,, i know the lake well for those lovely mozzies , he is at the retirement age now and doesnt do alot , so i decided this is the time for us to go over there , but want to show him i can do it alone , i dont want to make out i want hes help if u know what i mean ,


sorry about the mistaken sex there  

Yep i know what you mean and Alcudia is lovely , know the Burger king well and have you tried the British Fish and chip place mmmmmm gorgeous .. its on the left heading towards the Marina ..


----------



## nikkit72 (Jun 27, 2008)

i know it well not tried it though,usually have my step mums cooking ,

my dad used to work on the boats on the harbour ,, nautica mahon , was the company until he retired ,


----------



## nikkit72 (Jun 27, 2008)

back to the topic ,

any reputable long term letting agents in majorca anyone can recommend, also recruitment agency's , i here some awful stories of people being taken for aride, 

my spanish is coming on nicely so by end of year should know the basics . 

thanks in advnace


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

nikkit72 said:


> back to the topic ,
> 
> any reputable long term letting agents in majorca anyone can recommend, also recruitment agency's , i here some awful stories of people being taken for aride,
> 
> ...


All will qoute silly prices at the moment , i will research for you i am back over next week 
Will be going to Alcudia for the market and will spend the day there .. i will see what is what ..


----------



## nikkit72 (Jun 27, 2008)

cool, thanks you , that would be great


----------

